# BSB White .45mm



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Back in February a generous forum member sent some latex samples to test. Among the samples was a piece of BSB White .45mm. I had heard of BSB before but never tried any of the their latex. The .45mm shot so well that I ordered a 2 metre roll from AliExpress when it was on sale. The latex is marked JIDILAOYAO but most shooters seem to use the shorter BSB name-tag. Apparently this acronym stands for Burning Skull Band. I even noticed that GZK sells this same white latex in thicknesses from .45mm to .90mm.

The BSB seems to do quite well in cool temperatures and maintains it's very smooth draw. I'm enjoying lighter band & ammo combos these days so I prefer an efficient band that gives good speed with reasonable effort. The White BSB does exactly that.

My draw length is typically 32" but the bandcut that I tested is so light I was able to fully expand and likely picked up maybe another inch. Draw weight was tested at only 6 lbs & 1 oz at 32".

*RESULTS:*

*Bandcut:*

17mm x 10mm x 190mm

approx 11/16" x 7/16" x 7 1/2"

*Band thickness:*

The thickness measured out between .017 and .018". My dial caliper is only marked in thousandth and the measurement is right between the two numbers. I ordered .45mm which converts to .0177" so the thickness is right where it should be.

*Temperature at 70F *

7mm steel = 241, 241, 244, 242, 240 fps --- ave = 242 fps

5/16" steel = 218, 217, 217, 217, 218 fps --- ave = 217 fps

*Temperature at 40F*

7mm steel = 230, 229, 232, 231, 232 fps --- ave = 231 fps

5/16" steel = 209, 208, 209, 209, 207 fps --- ave = 208 fps

Velocity dropped approx 10 fps with a temperature fall of 30F degrees. On a windless day like today, at 40F I'm comfortable shooting in a couple of t-shirts and a hoody. In colder temps I will definitely need a jacket but then the hands still get too cold.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The temp this afternoon dropped to 28F. It was cold but there was very little wind so I shot for a while and tested the same bandset as above. With 7mm steel ammo I lost 11fps when temp dropped from 70F to 40F. Then I lost another 6fps when it dropped to 28F. From 70F down to 28F gave a loss of 7% speed. Not bad. The speed was still consistent and accuracy was fine enough to cut a pop can at 20 yards. My hands had enough after 30 minutes of shooting.

*Temperature at 28F *

7mm steel = 226, 226, 224, 224, 226 fps --- ave = 225 fps

Previous numbers were:

*Temperature at 70F *

7mm steel = 241, 241, 244, 242, 240 fps --- ave = 242 fps

*Temperature at 40F*

7mm steel = 230, 229, 232, 231, 232 fps --- ave = 231 fps


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice write up. Thanks! I got some 0.5 and 0.6 BSB in the mail to try recently. It's been cold her but they seem to be sending ammo at decent speeds. Both are very nice shooting bands. Stretch for ages and very smooth. In the cold GZK gives me quite the jolt. Speeds are fine but not very smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## ATO75 (May 4, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Back in February a generous forum member sent some latex samples to test. Among the samples was a piece of BSB White .45mm. I had heard of BSB before but never tried any of the their latex. The .45mm shot so well that I ordered a 2 metre roll from AliExpress when it was on sale. The latex is marked JIDILAOYAO but most shooters seem to use the shorter BSB name-tag. Apparently this acronym stands for Burning Skull Band. I even noticed that GZK sells this same white latex in thicknesses from .45mm to .90mm.
> 
> The BSB seems to do quite well in cool temperatures and maintains it's very smooth draw. I'm enjoying lighter band & ammo combos these days so I prefer an efficient band that gives good speed with reasonable effort. The White BSB does exactly that.
> 
> ...


Hey brother what elongation do you reccomend for BSB .50?


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

I have 0.5 BSB and it really stretches! I am loving the smoothness and light draw with 8mm (5/16) steel. I guess I have a possible 40-50mm more elongation if I needed it.

Great thing about it, is there doesn't seem to be any drop off and it is easy to hold making for a smoother pouch release.


----------

